# WLan über Surfstick mit Easybox 803 möglich???



## Arney (8. April 2011)

*WLan über Surfstick mit Easybox 803 möglich???*

Hallo,

Ich habe eine easybox 803 von Vodafone. Ich habe einen Notebook das über Wlan mit dem Router ins Netz geht. Zusätzlich habe ich auch einen Desktop der per Lan mit der Easybox ins Netz geht. Allerdings habe ich hier nen riesen Kabelsalat und würde gerne versuchen meinen Desktop via Vodafone UMTS Stick auch über Wlan mit der vorhandenen Easy Box zu verbinden. Weiss jemand ob das möglich ist? Ich freue mich auf eure Unterstützung...., danke


----------



## fadade (14. April 2011)

*AW: WLan über Surfstick mit Easybox 803 möglich???*

Per UMTS Stick geht WLAN meines Erachtens nicht. Jedenfalls bot der, den ich mal hatte eine solche FUnktion nicht.

Tipp: Bleib um Himmels Willen beim Kabel, WLAN ist manchmal echt zum ko****!  Da sprech ich aus Erfahrung^^


----------



## OctoCore (14. April 2011)

*AW: WLan über Surfstick mit Easybox 803 möglich???*

WLAN und UMTS sind grundverschiedene Baustellen, ein Surfstick hat mit einem WLAN-Stick, das beide drahtlos arbeiten.
Du wirst dir also einen extra WLAN-Stick kaufen müssen.
Nebenbei: Meine Erfahrungen mit WLAN sind durchaus positiv. Es kommt immer auf den Einzelfall an.


----------



## fadade (15. April 2011)

*AW: WLan über Surfstick mit Easybox 803 möglich???*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Nebenbei: Meine Erfahrungen mit WLAN sind durchaus positiv. Es kommt immer auf den Einzelfall an.


 
Du sagst es 
Was hast du denn für eine Konfig?


----------



## OctoCore (15. April 2011)

*AW: WLan über Surfstick mit Easybox 803 möglich???*



fadade schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für eine Konfig?



Mit einem D-Link-Stick komme ich ohne Leistungsverluste an einen Netgear-Router. Es sind zwar nur 15 Meter, aber auf Luftlinie betrachtet steht da schon einiges an Mauerwerk - drei Mauern, eine davon 60 cm dick.


----------

